# Business lunch



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone able to recommend a good value venue for a business lunch?

I think in the four years I've been here, I've only been out to lunch a handful of times so not quite up with the dining scene.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Which part of town? Presumably you don't want to spend a great deal of time travelling across town?

Both Rivington Grill and Zuma offer business lunches that are value for money. Both are suitable classy venues.
-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuma, zuma, zuma !!!!


----------

